# Information on Snakebites



## toxinologist (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi all,

I am currently looking for information on the clinical effects of bites by a range of snake species including:

_Demansia papuensis_ and _Demansia vestigiata _(black whipsnakes)
_Rhinoplocephalus nigrostriatus _(black-striped snake) or any other _Rhinoplocephalus_ spp.
_Furina tristis _(brown-headed snake)
_Boiga irregularis _(brown tree snake)
_Stegonotus cucullatus _(slatey-grey snake)
_Fordonia leucobalia _(white-bellied mangrove snake)
_Myron richardsoni _(Richardson?s grey mangrove snake)
_Cerberus rhynchops_ (Bockadam)
_Enhydris polylepis_ (Macleay?s water snake)
_Aspidomorphus _spp. (New Guinea ?crown? snakes)
_Parapistocalamus hedigeri _(Bougainville coral snake)
_Salomonelaps par _(Solomon?s coral snake)
_Loveridgelaps elapoides_ (Solomon?s small-eyed snake)
_Toxicocalamus _spp. (New Guinea forest snakes)

The information is for use in a study of snakebite by Australopapuan snakes and all personal information will be kept confidential. If anyone has been treated by a physician for the bites of any of these (or any other) species, I would also like to discuss obtaining permission to obtain medical records of treatment.

Australian herpers will probably only be able to help with accounts of bites by a few of these species, as most are from New Guinea and are not kept in Australia. If anyone can help, even if only with first-hand anecdotes (i.e.: your personal account of a snakebite), please drop me a line.

Cheers


David


----------



## Switch (Jan 2, 2005)

seen your PNG Tiapan doco the other day, top stuff, cant help with bites though.....have had a copperhead bite.....good luck, keep up the great work


----------

